# Breast reduction & Fibromyalgia



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So at 5'2 I am (sigh) 180lbs. I am convinced 20lbs of that is boobs. 

I am going for a breast reduction Nov 15. I am hoping to go from a 38F/G to a 38C. I am also hoping that this will help me kick off some of the weight hanging around my stomach.

My fear with this is that my recovery will not be nearly as easy as it usually is for most people as I do have Fibro.

Has anyone gone through this? What kind of recovery period did you have? Has it helped with weight loss? My hope is my body will want to even itself out. Also how long was it before you were back in the saddle?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am 5' 2" also. Before my surgery, I had to go through a weight loss program, & see a variety of Dr's. I had to wait over a year for the surgery & maintain my weight (not gain). They took out about 2.5 pounds total, I looked tiny right after the surgery, but I'm still in a C/D cup & look nicely balanced. This is a 1-time thing-I wish they would have taken some side tissue, but because insurance was paying-they didn't. Recovery wasn't too bad-I'm thinking less than 2 months I was back riding & it was so much better! Even just walking had been getting painful-now-no more "special" bras & all movement is much more comfortable. Good luck to you.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok so I am not very large but had huge boobs... 36DDD and had them taken down to a 36b three years ago. Had surgery on Thursday, out of the hospital on Friday and back to work on Monday. Best thing I ever did! Love my perky new boobs! If I had realized my insurance would cover due to health reasons I would have had them done years ago! I was riding within 3 weeks, hardly ever wear a bra now... just to ride mainly. I also am just over 5'2". Seen the doctor, submitted to insurance for approval (my insurance didn't require any weight loss) and three weeks later I was home recovering!

Good luck!


----------

